# simple evening look -pic heavy-



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 14, 2006)

what you'll need:





-liquid liner
-clear brow gel
-fluffy brush
-angle brush
-eyelash curler
-ciao manhatten lipglass (or any pale lipglass)
-prolonglash mascara
-bronzer
-pink opal pigment
-foundation (studio tech nc20 for me)

1. start with clean, mousturized and foundation'd (haha) face





2. wet your angle brush and load it with pink opal pigment, tapping off the excess





3. apply to your lids.









4. blend out any harsh lines





5. put the pigment on your (dry) fluffy brush





6. apply as highlight and everywhere above your lids.









7. apply brow gel





8. apply liquid liner, start from the start of your lashes to the end.





9. go back and carefully apply the liner into the inner corner of your eye (and whoops, i didnt notice that one weird brow hair)





10. wing it, but not too much.





11. curl your lashes





12. apply mascara to the top lashes only





13. fishy face! and apply bronzer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








14. apply bronzer to your forehead





15. put on lipglass





16. and the finished look!


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 14, 2006)

How cute! you did such a great job!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Aug 14, 2006)

You did a great job.... I like how you did the different intensity of the pigments


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 14, 2006)

Aw, how cute! Good job


----------



## n_c (Aug 14, 2006)

Great tutorial!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 14, 2006)

thank you!


----------



## Cruzpop (Aug 14, 2006)

good job. I love it.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 14, 2006)

you are ADORABLE!!!! u did a GREAT job hon!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 u look beautiful


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 15, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwe Hannah! You're so Dep Gai! (it means pretty girl in vietamense)


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 15, 2006)

that's so cute! you did great!


----------



## Jaim (Aug 15, 2006)

You're cute! I like this a lot. ;D


----------

